# Decent Tactical level Battle Games for PC -



## Kaka Tim (Mar 29, 2011)

My old commodore had games where you could play the battle fo Stalingrad or Normandy.
They were clunky but fun. But with todays graphics etc they could be great.

I dont think Ive seen anything simialr for PC in recent years. Its either shoot em ups like call of Duty or BIG strategy like hearts of Iron. 

Sudden strike was good - but your still moving individaul units and the bigger battles tended to get too fiddly and un manageble.

where's the game where you can be Zhukov or Monty or Rommel and order in in your airstrikes, lay your minefields, rush in your armoured columns etc? 

Any recommendations?


----------



## Santino (Mar 29, 2011)

The Total War games are very good, although none of them do modern warfare - the most modern is the recent Napoleon one. You still control units (of up to 100 men, depending on your settings), but it's also quite easy to group units together, or send orders to all Missile units, for example. There's Roman, Japanese, medieval and 'Empire' (the 18th century basically) versions out there.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 29, 2011)

IIRC Tom Clancy's End War is the sort of thing you're after where you're basically barking orders and they unfold before your eyes, albeit you bark the orders literally in the microphone which put me off so have never tried the game.


----------



## Libertad (Mar 29, 2011)

Search for Close Combat
http://closecombat.matrixgames.com/


----------



## Garek (Mar 29, 2011)

Sounds like you are looking for something quite specliast. Maybe Hearts of Iron? 

If you are really struggling to find something then I would suggest contacting these guys: http://flashofsteel.com/ They'll know about of the niche games out there.

At the other end for sheer fun there is http://www.menofwargame.com/


----------



## Santino (Mar 29, 2011)

Kaka Tim said:


> I dont think Ive seen anything simialr for PC in recent years. Its either shoot em ups like call of Duty or BIG strategy like hearts of Iron.


 


Garek said:


> Sounds like you are looking for something quite specliast. Maybe Hearts of Iron?


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 29, 2011)

if you want modern then World in Conflict is set post-cold war.

http://m.gamespot.com/reviewDetails...XGC-w**?emvAD=533x260&id=6179012&platform=100


----------



## Garek (Mar 29, 2011)

Santino said:


>


 
Yep. You are right. 2 hours sleep not good. Sorry Kaka. When you said the names and capaigns I thought too detailed.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 29, 2011)

total war or command and conquer are the way forward. Although c&c might not have the depth you require i'm not sure.

dave


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 29, 2011)

Libertad said:


> Search for Close Combat
> http://closecombat.matrixgames.com/



that looks promosing - any good? 
Dont want anything _too_ spoddy.

I have total war and C&C - still good. WW2 ones are what I'm more interested in.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 29, 2011)

Citizen66 said:


> if you want modern then World in Conflict is set post-cold war.
> 
> http://m.gamespot.com/reviewDetails...XGC-w**?emvAD=533x260&id=6179012&platform=100


 
Great game. Just a shame my PC died


----------



## Garek (Mar 29, 2011)

Kaka Tim said:


> that looks promosing - any good?
> Dont want anything _too_ spoddy.
> 
> I have total war and C&C - still good. WW2 ones are what I'm more interested in.



Then have look at this: http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/men-of-war-review


----------



## Santino (Mar 29, 2011)

Kaka Tim said:


> I have total war


 
Now you tell me!


----------



## Libertad (Mar 29, 2011)

Close Combat is a classic.

Try a demo here http://closecombat.matrixgames.com/ClassicCC/ClassicCC.html

Download the CC3 demo.


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 29, 2011)

Libertad said:


> Search for Close Combat
> http://closecombat.matrixgames.com/


 
seconded.   It's tactical rather than strategic... but the game engine was so good (you issue orders to your troops which they may or may not carry out due to things like ammunition or moral, or stupidity of order (i.e. if you order an infantry platoon to attack a tank without AT weaponry, they won't) that the team went on to remake the game for the US military... the AI isn't amazing which is a shame, but the mulitplayer is *very* good... 

If you can get the russian front one (CC3) go for the real red mod... in all it's military trainspotter unit accuracy glory...

*eta* http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Close_Combat_series


----------



## Random (Mar 29, 2011)

I'll reccommend Mount and Blade. You personally take part in the fighting in a FP stance and command usually around up to 70 people using small unit tactics. It's originally medieval but there's a China in WW2 mod and other modern versions. It's a very indie low budget game but imo very enjoyable and chaotically realistic.


----------



## creak (Mar 29, 2011)

Try Codename: Panzers, Blitzkrieg, and Soldiers: Heroes of WW2. The first two are a little old now but all sound like they fit the scale and period you're after.


----------



## discokermit (Mar 29, 2011)

chess.


----------



## tommers (Mar 29, 2011)

Silent Storm.

Very good, up until you get to the bloody mechs.

Might be a _bit_ smaller scale than you're looking for though.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 29, 2011)

creak said:


> Try Codename: Panzers, Blitzkrieg, and Soldiers: Heroes of WW2. The first two are a little old now but all sound like they fit the scale and period you're after.


 
got them as well. 

Like sudden strike and close combat they are at quite a 'low' level tactically - you are moving individual units around. 
I'm thinking 'general' level games - moving larger formations around.


----------



## rover07 (Mar 29, 2011)

http://www.matrixgames.com/


I've played Battle for Kharkov which is ok moving brigade size units about but overall a bit disappointing. I wanted something bigger stategy wise.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 30, 2011)

Got recomended this on another forum - 

Airbourne Assault - Highway to the Reich

http://uk.gamespot.com/pc/strategy/aahighwaytothereich/review.html

looks cool - anyone else played it?


----------



## Cid (Mar 30, 2011)

Company of heroes? not quite what you're looking for perhaps but a great game.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 30, 2011)

I see you have started this thread elsewhere on the net too.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hearts of Iron.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 31, 2011)

lol


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Mar 31, 2011)

... and if you like that, you might also enjoy a board game called Panzergruppe Guderian


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 31, 2011)

Citizen66 said:


> I see you have started this thread elsewhere on the net too.


 
I've outed myself as a fucking war game spod haven't I?


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 31, 2011)

me too.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 31, 2011)

I dont enjoy it of course - but I think its essential that some of us have a decent grasp of military tactics come the revolution. 



As long as everyone agree to use 1940s era technology .....


----------



## Chz (Mar 31, 2011)

Company of Heroes is probably the best RTS out there, but it's a bit lower-level than what you're looking for.

The old ones are the good ones - Steel Panthers is still a free download. It's a bit fiddly to get working under Windows 7, but it does work.


----------



## creak (Apr 28, 2011)

Okay, think I may have found one- Order of War. I'm downloading the demo now. 



> You take on the role of a colonel and control units representing whole companies, rather than squads or individuals. As a result, it's not your responsibility to ask infantry squads to lob hand grenades at the enemy; they can do such tasks on their own. Instead, your focus is on big-picture tactics such as harnessing terrain, positioning, managing reinforcements, and calling in air support.



Gamespot

Does that sound more like it?


----------



## YouSir (Apr 28, 2011)

Men of War: Assault Squad if it hasn't been mentioned yet.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 22, 2012)

Anyone tried Wargame: European Escalation yet?


----------



## Supine (Mar 22, 2012)

Any iPad versions of these games? I fancy some tactical battle action.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 22, 2012)

iPad strategy games are generally a bit shit. It doesn't have the power for these yet. But it's an ideal platform for them. You could try Civilization but if you're used to PC Civ you'll be sorely disappointed. The other option is Risk. There's some others I read up on but they sound
a bit dull tbh.

Oh, a colleague is addicted to Red Alert on his iPod Touch which is strategy I think. Don't know much about it though.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 22, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Anyone tried Wargame: European Escalation yet?


 
played it for a couple of hours single player... what I like about it is it is NOT a frantic Zerg fest... BUT it is satisfyingly violent.. slower but fast when its action time


----------



## Chz (Jun 22, 2012)

Wargame is pretty awesome multiplayer. I don't really have the time to set up games, but the local 15 year-old is a big fan.


----------



## camouflage (Jun 22, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> if you want modern then World in Conflict is set post-cold war.
> 
> http://m.gamespot.com/reviewDetails...XGC-w**?emvAD=533x260&id=6179012&platform=100


 

Aye, that's tactics gaming that.


----------

